# bug out quadski possibility



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

If it had a rack on it it would be perfect.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

NICE !!! Just get out your check book. Great BOV especially if your BO hideout is across a lake. Looks like you could put several hundred pounds of equipment behind you with little mods, could be very do-able.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

That thing is cool. I want one.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm thinking you could tow a flat bottom boat with retractable wheels behind it to haul all your gear too.


----------

